# Road trip to Orlando area with boat in tow - looking for ideas for where to fish?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Tampa bay is on fire right now from what I know, getting good reports from all my friends from all over.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

> Tampa bay is on fire right now from what I know, getting good reports from all my friends from all over.



I would say the IRL, but I would go towards Tampa as now it shouldn't be hard to find a couple Big Tarpon. Next Saturday I'll be just a couple miles S. of Bud & Mary's for two weeks and hear there has been a few Tarpon around as well.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mosquito Lagoon and Indian River Lagoon have already been plagued with the nasty algae problem again this year. Fishing is mediocre at best. I would highly recommend going over to Tampa area. Cock Roach Bay is going off right now and not sure about the other areas. Good luck with fishing.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

While trying to catch pinfish with my kid (2.5yr old) this weekend we ended up catching over a dozen trout from 13-21" accidentally at Ft Desoto.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, I have decided to hold off on fishing during my visit to Orlando.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The lagoon is bad right now, it's not what the guides' websites say it is. Or old articles from years ago. Unless you are a local and fish it once a week you won't be catching much.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

We just spent 5 days on the lagoon.. Mostly north end near and north of Oak Hill. We had almost no action in the back country except for some flounder and a few small trout. However, we did catch some reds and nicer trout in the cuts and docks directly off the main channel... early mornings before the boat traffic picked up. Topwater (early), GULP, and live shrimp. Saw some kids doing the same thing with free lined live mullet.


----------

